# Bedside Ultrasound



## TAOSA (Aug 23, 2011)

Physician performed bedside ultrasound of back to look for a possible abscess. None found, cellulitis only.

Does anyone know of an appropriate CPT for this US?

Thanks,
Tiffany, CPC


----------



## donnajrichmond (Aug 23, 2011)

For upper back code 76604, lower back 76705.  See CPT Assistant May 2009 or ACR Ultrasound Coding User's Guide.


----------



## TAOSA (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Mojo (Aug 23, 2011)

From ACEP:
FAQ 13.  Which CPT code is used to report the ultrasound examination of a palpable mass? 

The code is based on the location of the abnormality. The following codes would be reported for the specific site.

•Neck - 76536
•Upper extremity - 76882
•Axilla - 76882
•Chest wall - 76604
•Upper back - 76604
•Lower back - 76705
•Abdominal wall - 76705
•Pelvic wall - 76857
•Buttock - 76857
•Groin - 76870
•Perineum - 76857
•Lower Extremity - 76882
•Other soft tissue - 76999

http://www.acep.org/Content.aspx?id=30502


----------

